# Traverse City Area Meet n' Greet



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

There's been a lot of interest for a Meet n' Greet for those MS members close enough to the Traverse City area to attend. This thread will be the gathering point for information on such an event.

As members chime in I'll add there names to the list of TC area MS members.. Being a mod on the site I can edit posts at any time. Most of the time outings and Greet n' Meets are publicized in the Outings Forum. For now I'm just going to keep this thread here as anything with T.C. mentioned in a thread title gets the members in the area's attention like a buck to a red hot doe....at least for you younger lads.......:lol:

You guys in the immediate TC area could scout out some spots for a Greet n' Meet. A place with decent food, beverages, and a room off to the side where we could get away from the normal (and I do mean "normal" :lol customers would be best. Talk to the owner/manager and see what they can do for us. As you see the numbers keep growing so use that as a guide for the room size we'd need. Report back in this thread what you find out.

Begin to think about an ice fishing lake where we could fish in the same area. Icefishing outings, starting with breakfast someplace are great fun. A lake with panfish and northerns would be good.

I saw someone mention a Thursday or Friday for a Greet n' Meet. Like Bucktail Butch (who I've met and fished with a couple of times) I'm retired so time is easy, but what about you other guys and gals (?) what day(s) would be best for you?
As of now I have a list of 20 names of TC area MS members and I think putting together a Meet n' Greet and a fishing outing would work.
Danno9
Whit1
Silver11
Fishenrg
tdf
Fishn Michn
kwcharne
Buck012pt
Dave Lyons
The Fishing Pollack
Boardman Brookies
Jumpshootin
IronAir
Fishslayer5789
UBDSLO1
Sneakboxer
Llewellin
Bucktail Butch (Howdy Mr. B...long time no "see"
Colehatch
Mike Delp
Linda G.
Munsterindnr
Any others than anyone knows of?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Northcountry and Steelheadfred


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks Linda!

Boardman Brookies
Buck012pt
Bucktail Butch
Cadillacjethro
Colehatch
Dann09
Dave Lyons
D-Dog
Fishenrg
Fishn Michn
Fishslayer5789
Iron Air
Jumpshootin
kwcharne
Linda G.
Llewellin
melnik
Mike Delp
mjmmusser
Munsterindnr
Northcountry
pdkpotcki
Silver11
Sneakboxer
Spinfly
Steelheadfred
tdf
The Fishing Pollack
UBDSLO1
Whit1
Willie Tippit


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Sign me up. I live down state right now, but Traverse city is my home town so I'll try to make it. I might even know some of you guys that are 50-ish.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in. Spinfly would be there too I think.
On the food and drink, we should have a general consenses on what people want to eat. I'm not picky at all, any location is fine with me also. Also, with a weekday Meet n' Greet, I wouldn't be able to fish until after work. Dinner would be ok though. Trying to get a day off is like pulling teeth. If we have a week-end day, that would be better for me if the group decides to fish.
Think we could get the retired CO Jones to come Whit? I used to work with his son, so I could let him know. He was at the last Traverse Meet n' Greet.


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm In depending on the date set for this meeting.I Live downstate.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

If it is a weekend I may be able to get in. Depends on if the wife has to work or not that weekend.
I would suggest Skegmog for a Lake. It has just about everything in it. Even a Green Lake smelt outing would be okay with me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

UBDSLO1 said:


> I'm in. Spinfly would be there too I think.
> On the food and drink, we should have a general consenses on what people want to eat. I'm not picky at all, any location is fine with me also. Also, with a weekday Meet n' Greet, I wouldn't be able to fish until after work. Dinner would be ok though. Trying to get a day off is like pulling teeth. If we have a week-end day, that would be better for me if the group decides to fish.
> Think we could get the retired CO Jones to come Whit? I used to work with his son, so I could let him know. He was at the last Traverse Meet n' Greet.


We would have an evening Meet n' Greet at some local eatery with, perhaps, a menu of variety. The Hofbrau in Interlochen might be good. The food is excellent, the menu varied and it does have a couple of areas off to the side that they might let us use.

This would be during the week (?) after you guys are finished with work. A fishing outting could be held on a weekend. We can talk about that at the Meet n' Greet.

Bucktail Butch did mention that maybe Darryl Jones might want to attend as well.

I don't know how many of you guys deer hunt, but another idea would be to have another Meet 'n Greet and guys could bring a deer head they've had mounted and share the story of taking the deer over food and a beverage or two...or three......or!!!! The same could be done with a favorite fishiing rod at another time.

Skegemog might be a good lake to try as would be Long Lake, and Portage Lake here in Manistee County. Portage has a wide variety of fish that are available, easy access, and a good local bar with decent food (the broasted chicken is great).

Let's hear some other ideas.

I am adding names to the list above as members chime in. When we get something going I'll PM everyone with theh info about it and the URL of the thread in the Outings Forum (Meet n' Greets are considered outings.)


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Count me in. It would be nice to put a face to the name and exchange some stories. As for locations: Interlocken Hofbraw with duck/green lane right next door, or Beulah Cold Creek inn with Crystal lake, Boons long Lake, with Siver/long lake.
But i'm not a experanced ice fisherman and i don't mind traveling a little.
Let me know if you need any help.
Crystal lake is ice free right now so that might be a problem...


----------



## SpinFly (Oct 9, 2007)

This is spinfly and I myself am forsure in live in T.C. and would like to meet some other MS,that will be great.I agree with UB cause we work together it's a pain to get time off.As for a place for eats that is Sleders has great food good spirits and good times,plus they have the big room to the side.And it would be nice to see CO Jones and hopefully his son will also come and join worked with also.As for a lake there are so many up here which to pick.i know myself last winter on Cedar Lk. was great smelt northerns,browns and lots of pan.Hope to meet everyone for a good time.Fish On.


----------



## D-Dogg (Apr 29, 2006)

Add D-Dogg to the list.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd love to meet and greet. From there, there is no limit to the amount of fishing we could plan. I don't care where we eat. Wednesday nights are best for me during the week...that's my fishing afternoon/card night anyway. 

J


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm game The Hofbrau sounds good I haven't been there in a couple of years. I can do anything in the evenings and maybe something during the day just need to have enough notice to get the day off


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am in also. Lets all find a time that works best for everyone. I am free at nights and weekends.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Here's an updated list of TC members.*

Boardman Brookies
Buck012pt
Bucktail Butch
Cadillacjethro
Colehatch
Dann09
Dave Lyons
D-Dog
Firecracker
Fishenrg
Fishn Michn
Fishslayer5789
Iron Air
Jumpshootin
kwcharne
Linda G.
Llewellin
melnik
Mike Delp
mjmmusser
Munsterindnr
Northcountry
pdkpotcki
Silver11
Sneakboxer
Spinfly
Splitshot
Steelheadfred
tdf
The Fishing Pollack
UBDSLO1
Whit1
Willie Tippit


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

need to have a date.. and I wont be fishing, lol but Hubby will ... I stay in the warm


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bummer. I just left TC! I was there a good part of the summer and fall! I would have defineatly made the event!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sam22 said:


> Bummer. I just left TC! I was there a good part of the summer and fall! I would have defineatly made the event!


Sam, I think having a Meet n' Greet and outings from time to time can be done periodically throughout the year and we'll see what we can do to do so.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I think I would go out of my way to make it if I knew the great TC-Fisherman would be there. Heck I might come anyway seeing I will be moving to the area before summer.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive never been to one,,, 

how does this work? Kids allowed? Husbands? ( haha that was a Joke)


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

No one is "allowed" to attend. They just come along......:lol: 

Meet n' Greets differ from Outings in that they usually don't involve a fishing or hunting activity. We get together at a restraunt that serves a variety of beverages, have something to eat (order off the menu) and shoot the breeze for a few hours.

Outings are an activity event. Most of them involve fishing, but hunting such as squirrel hunting (Jumpshootin has organized those), or pheasant hunting at a game farm are two examples. At outtings we sometimes do a pot luck meal, but that's not required.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Or........ you could buy a certain retired school teacher from Manistee a couple adult beverages and find out where all his "secret" fishing holes are.:evil:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

QUOTE=cadillacjethro;1954132]Or........ you could buy a certain retired school teacher from Manistee a couple adult beverages and find out where all his "secret" fishing holes are.:evil:[/QUOTE]

I will buy the adult beverages if you guys will share the gps coordinates with me. 

Should have slipped gps transmitters in the rods he had in my brothers shop last spring to get the worn out tips replaced. then I could have gotten rick selling the spots to you guys.

Whit. I don't see Hevi on the list. Did he take that job back downstate?

LOL Just ran spell check and it wanted to change Manistee into minister. Well I guess a preacher and a teacher both preach. I noticed that about Whit at the White lake outing.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Count me in. Nights and weekends work best for me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

cadillacjethro said:


> Or........ you could buy a certain retired school teacher from Manistee a couple adult beverages and find out where all his "secret" fishing holes are.:evil:


I'm sorry to tell you CJ, but your 15 years too late for that ploy to be played. I gave up the consuption of ethyl alcohol in 1992.........:lol:

Tom, I don't know about Hevi and his whereabouts.

We need to get this going. How about a Greet n' Meet some evening beginning at 6PM. The Hofbrau in Interlochen has a vaired menu, good food, the room, but I don't know if they'll set aside a back room for us

*Here's an updated list of TC members.*

Boardman Brookies
Bucko12pt
Bucktail Butch
cadillacjethro
Chad 1
Colehatch
Dann09
Dave Lyons
D-Dogg
Firecracker
Fishenrg
Fishn Michn
Fishslayer5789
Hevi
Iron Air
Jumpshootin'
kwcharne
Linda G.
Llewellin
melnik
Mike Delp
mjmmusser
Munsterindnr
nesserswamper
Northcountry
pdkpotocki
Silver11
sneakboxer
Spinfly
Splitshot
Steelheadfred
steelhead-hunter
tdf
The Fishing Pollack
UBDSLO1
Whit1
Willie Tippit


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like fun


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds good but I work nights,might make it hard to attend.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Call in Sick


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds like fun to meet and greet weekends work best for me depending on the date


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> I'm sorry to tell you CJ, but your 15 years too late for that ploy to be played. I gave up the consuption of ethyl alcohol in 1992.........:lol:


Looks like I'll have to resort to using the thumb screws.:bloos:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

cadillacjethro said:


> Or........ you could buy a certain retired school teacher from Manistee a couple adult beverages and find out where all his "secret" fishing holes are.:evil:


that's a great idea!!! GPS transmitters is a good one too. I'll ask Whit to bring his Dick Swan surf rods so I can oogle over them, while you talk to him and keep him busy, I'll slip in the transmitters!!

6pm is good for me. Where we eat is also ok with me, unless it is McDonalds. :barf:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Whit,

Sounds Good make a date. We will never be able to hit the date or time right for everyone. 



Dave


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I just got off the phone with the Hofbrau in Interlochen. They would be happy to accomodate us on any evening.

They have nightly specials, but Tuesday nights sound the best with anything on the menu being 50% off the price on the menu except for lobster and their large pizza.

How does a Tuesday night, say at 6PM sound for a Meet n' Greet. We could talk about and plan an outing for a Saturday in February.

Pipe in here with some comments and we'll set a date and plan this.

If Tuesdays are bad we could go with another night.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

A Tuesday would be a good night. I would probably be there.



multibeard said:


> Whit. I don't see Hevi on the list. Did he take that job back downstate?


I haven't seen him in a few weeks. He lives the next street over from me. I know he works second shift with Mon. & Tues. off so he may be able to make it. If I think about it I'll stop over to his place tomorrow and see if he's still kicking and wants to attend.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Jumpshootin' said:


> A Tuesday would be a good night. I would probably be there.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him in a few weeks. He lives the next street over from me. I know he works second shift with Mon. & Tues. off so he may be able to make it. If I think about it I'll stop over to his place tomorrow and see if he's still kicking and wants to attend.


Jeff, would you drive or walk? :lol:

I'll put Hevi's name on the list.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Tuesdays a bad day for me but may be able to make the February trip. I am heading to Skegmog this Saturday to try my shot in the frigid weather.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I still prefer wednesday, but could make a Tuesday work. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Lets do it.

Dave


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

fine with me too.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

works for me


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I coach basketball and we have games on some Tuesday nights, but I also have some free, either way I will do my best to make it no matter what night is picked.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm in. Just need exact date.

chad1


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

during the week tuesday night is the best night of the week for me, just my two cents


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Tuesday evening, 6PM (or any other day and time)..........fine with me. Decide on a date and count me in.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Tuesday sounds good to me, just pick a date.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm coming from down state, which makes Tuesday tough, but I've got a little vacation time and I might try to pull it off. I'm curious if I'll recognize any faces, having grown up in TC (although I don't know how, I can hardly remember what I had for dinner last night :lol: ) Either way, I'm definately interested in the outing.


----------

